# Abn number



## mactoon (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all, 

Iam moving to perth in January for 12 month to live and work under a working holiday visa.
I have been applying for jobs with some success. However, I notice in the job adverts they request you have an ABN number. I have looked this up but still unsure if I need or even qualify for one or even if there is any other taxation numbers I need. Can anyone help?

Cheers.


----------



## pommiebrickie (Sep 18, 2008)

mactoon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Iam moving to perth in January for 12 month to live and work under a working holiday visa.
> I have been applying for jobs with some success. However, I notice in the job adverts they request you have an ABN number. I have looked this up but still unsure if I need or even qualify for one or even if there is any other taxation numbers I need. Can anyone help?
> ...


Mate u don't say what working your gonna be doing?I'm a brickie and on holiday working visa in perth and got told i couldnt get an abn but i phoned tax office and i'm eligible so you should be alright.I think nearly all builders are self employed so if you have got a trade behind ya i think you will def need an abn.By the way it's awesome here in perth makes the UK look like crap ha ha


----------



## col (Sep 14, 2008)

*brickies*



pommiebrickie said:


> Mate u don't say what working your gonna be doing?I'm a brickie and on holiday working visa in perth and got told i couldnt get an abn but i phoned tax office and i'm eligible so you should be alright.I think nearly all builders are self employed so if you have got a trade behind ya i think you will def need an abn.By the way it's awesome here in perth makes the UK look like crap ha ha


hi mate , 
just wanted to know if there realy is tons of work for brickies out in perth area ? And is it as hot as they say ? hope to be out in Aus as soon as pos but dont know where yet . Cheers mate


----------



## pommiebrickie (Sep 18, 2008)

col said:


> hi mate ,
> just wanted to know if there realy is tons of work for brickies out in perth area ? And is it as hot as they say ? hope to be out in Aus as soon as pos but dont know where yet . Cheers mate


Yeah theres a fair bit of work mate,slowed down abit since i got here but still alot more than in the uk!Theres more work north of the river than in the south but i dont reckon you will have any trouble getting a job wherever you go.You would need to get a blue card and an ABN beforehand because from the impression i'm getting all brickies are subbies and i couldn't find anyone who would employ.


----------



## col (Sep 14, 2008)

pommiebrickie said:


> Yeah theres a fair bit of work mate,slowed down abit since i got here but still alot more than in the uk!Theres more work north of the river than in the south but i dont reckon you will have any trouble getting a job wherever you go.You would need to get a blue card and an ABN beforehand because from the impression i'm getting all brickies are subbies and i couldn't find anyone who would employ.


nice one pommiebrickie ,. Doing my vetassess practical next month which will give me a licence to work over there .


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mactoon said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Iam moving to perth in January for 12 month to live and work under a working holiday visa.
> I have been applying for jobs with some success. However, I notice in the job adverts they request you have an ABN number. I have looked this up but still unsure if I need or even qualify for one or even if there is any other taxation numbers I need. Can anyone help?
> ...


As I understand it any company or self employed person that invoices another company or person in Oz needs an ABN number. They are simple to apply for and can be done online. The online process actually takes you through a website that will check that you one before you apply. 

Register for an Australian Business Number (ABN)

You'll also need a tax file number I think.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mactoon (Sep 17, 2008)

pommiebrickie said:


> Mate u don't say what working your gonna be doing?I'm a brickie and on holiday working visa in perth and got told i couldnt get an abn but i phoned tax office and i'm eligible so you should be alright.I think nearly all builders are self employed so if you have got a trade behind ya i think you will def need an abn.By the way it's awesome here in perth makes the UK look like crap ha ha


As it happens mate Iam a brickie too and thats exactly what Iam coming to do. 
So I will apply for one when I arrive. Iam currently completing my blue card online also.
Just been made redundant today and would of brought my arrival dates forward if I hadn't already booked my flights. Absoloutly zero work for brickies over here at the minute. Not to worry, oz to look forward too!
What sort of pay is a typical wage for brickies in perth? IS there plenty of work about?


----------

